# Check out our web site !!!



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

breezefabricators.com

Let me know what bugs you about it or what we need to add. There is a gallery attached to it. Keep in mind we are just building it and am looking for ideas to make it user friendly. Use this post for comments and my web guy can read'em too!!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Front page looks good!
I personally don't care for the popups for the info. ....would rather see full pages with pictures and text.

Also the Picture animation in the header kind of makes me dizzy, and is not clickable yet.

Layout looks very professional, and Clean, which can be hard to achieve...I still need a redo on mine, but haven't set aside the time to do it.

Good luck!


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

I like it! Very professional and clean. The animation at the top is a little fast and makes me dizzy too. Good luck!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Help!!*

Still looking for constructive criticism.


----------

